# Arcadia Classica LED Luminaire



## Simon jones (4 Sep 2013)

I have a question that i hope someone can answer. After tinkering with the time unit i have discovered that I can't just set the channels on the timers at any lighting level other than full (24) I can only manually dim the lights or stagger the timings. I've concluded that in order to get the full functionality of the system, then i'll have to stagger the timings. Can you advise on how best to stagger them? There are 22 1.5W RGB LED's over 3 channels and 4 10W LED's on the other channel. My tank is a Juwel Rio 180. I'm quite disappointed that Arcadia haven't tailored the system to that of the Freshwater aquarist, it seems to be much the same set up as for the marine version?


----------



## Simon jones (11 Sep 2013)

I've not had any success with the unit. It has had 3 seperate faults and due to to the lack of control over intensity, plants have suffered (ludwigia repens and riccardia especially) the unit is being returned.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Jun 2017)

I have this unit on order Simon. Would you say the lack of automated control of the overall intensity is enough of an inconvenience to avoid this unit altogether? Would careful control of the timings of the 4 channels not work to some extent in a heavily planted, CO2 injected, EI dosed planted aquarium?


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Jun 2017)

I have the120 cm version.
With regard to the timers I set the first 2 for the 10 watt leds and the middle section of 1 watt leds to come on for 2 hours then the rest come on for 4 hours then  back to the first 2 for the last 2 hours of the photo period. This works ok for me.
you can set the intensity to what you want with the up and down settings. Then the timers ramp the lights over 45 mins to your set intensity. With co2 I have mine set at 18. I have mine on legs above the tank.
Full intesity is 24 ifind this to bright for the way mine is set above the tank, But if you had it on a suspention kit it would prob be ok.
It is bright enough to grow anything thats for sure. My tank is 60 cm deep and run assaid above it is plenty.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2017)

Thanks Daveslaney, that really is useful to know. Is what Simon said correct, that the unit can only be set on the timer to 24 (full intensity) then needs manually dimming down everyday? I understand that if you unplug the unit it will automatically select 24 as the default. But surely if you set if for say 18 today, then tomorrow on the timer it will ramp up the lights back up to an intensity level of 18 again? Would really appreciate some clarity on this from someone who owns this unit. Many thanks.


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Jun 2017)

yes that is correct what ever you set the intensity to on the main menu is what the timers ramp the light up to,  No need to manually adjust intensity every day.
As I said I have mine set at 18 it just ramps up over a 45 minuet period to 18 every day with the timers. Must admit though this is a little confusing when you first get the unit.
I have the 120 cm version so mine has 8 10 watt plus 50 1.5 watt leds. On the timers channel one is the left set of 1.5w leds. Channel 2 is the middle set of  1.5w leds. Channel 3 is the middle 10w leds. Channel 4 is the right side of 1.5w leds.
As said above I have mine set at intensity 18, Channel 2 and 3 come on first, thats the 10w plus middle 1.5w for 2 hours, Then the left plus right 1.5 for 4 hours. So thats the full set for the middle 4 hours. Then back to channel 2 and 3 for the last 2 hours of my photo priod. This works best for me on my set up wìth the higher light in the middle 4 hours of the photo period.
you could of course set the intensity lower for the full photo period or set the timers for whatever combination you like through trail and errorfor whatever suits your set up.You can even leave sets of leds off altogether if you wish by turning the channel to off.
I have had the unit for around 2 years now. I bought mine second hand. Looking on the arcadia spares web site there is 2 power supplies plus timers for the unit a 5a and a 10a set. Mine came with the upgraded 10a set. But I asume they are both the same? Just diffent ampage drivers.
The only thing I have found with the unit is if you set the timers so just the 1.5w rgb leds are on the colour is to red for my taste. You need the 10ws on to add white into the spectrum and balance the colour.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Jun 2017)

More than helpful, thank you so much for taking the time to reply. Information on *how* this unit works is thin on the ground until now. I have the 120cm unit on order and will be using it in a 2 foot deep tank which is heavily planted. Your setup for your photo period sounds like an excellent place to start, although I will be starting from a lower intensity and looking for a good balance slowly and gingerly. The claimed output of this unit is incredible.


----------

